# Possible purchase... what do you think?



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Hiya! 

This is Lana, an AQHA mare. My friend and I are going to look at her Saturday. She wants a bombproof trail horse and since I ride with her 99% of the time I wanted a reiner. My trainer lives down the street so its perfect! She does look like she will need a tune up though, along with a lot of muscling up. They say she is a NRHA money earner and they have trailed her all over the state to trail ride. I'm hoping she turns out to be everything they say she is!! I'm super excited to go see her! 

This is a shot video of her being ridden by a 9 year old in a round pen. Her lope looks comfy, her stop a little heavy on the forehand and she moves in her spin. Can I blame her with a 9 year old? Lol. All and all she looks comfortable and responsive. 

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. 


Lana last fall









Lana a few days ago









I'm sorry they aren't the best shots but it what I have to work with. If they don't attatch (In on my phone) the photos are in the album titled Lana. 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Cute little mare 
Nice shoulder.
Neck needs muscle and looks a little long
Front legs look good
Back is long
I really like her hindquarters
Back legs look alright as well, though she's not standing perfectly square.
With some muscle she should turn out to be a really nice horse


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

Personally I would be interested to know why she looks much more gaunt in the second photo. It looks like she lost a lot of muscle definition and weight.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

The woman is selling her because she has 4 other horses. It was supposed to be her mothers trail horse but they never do anything with her because her mother prefers to ride one of he other mares. Before that a 9 year old was riding her. 

I say lack of proper conditioning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Well I say she is the best horse I have ever seen (and I am not just saying that cause she and I share names), lol.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Hah, if she comes home she is probably going to get a name change. My friend doesn't like it. 

I have more photos of her from today. I'll upload them when I get home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

That's a lot if tail swish in the video.... any idea why? She kind of looks unbalanced or maybe just out of shape too? But she is definitely a pretty girl. Good luck with the test ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree. The tail swishing is not good. She looks really locked up in her hind quarters. She hardly reaches at all under herself. notice the front legs move way more than the hind She looks either really stiff, or off.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I definitely noticed the tail swishing too! I rode her today and it was the same thing. She isn't pinning her ears, bucking or making any attempt to say "hey now, that hurts". Her back wasn't sore, she wasn't girthy and she looks sound. I do recall a video of a grand Prix dressage horse who swished his tail in a similar manner. Some famous stallion? Totalis? Or something like that. She does it standing still and pretty rhythmically. I'm definitely going go add that to the list of questions to ask her owned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

From what I have noticed, dressage horses are getting a lot of cues and often swish their tail in response. Its a sign of irritation, but it can be both mental (irritated that they have to work)and physical (pain). Thats why a while ago some people that showed would paralyze the tail, it can be a sign of an unhappy horse and judges don't like seeing that.

I couldn't see the video so i couldn't tell. Yet if the horse does it just moving around without a lot of pressure I would be worried. If the horse swishes its tail when you apply leg cues I wouldn't be as concerned.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I agree. The tail swishing is not good. She looks really locked up in her hind quarters. She hardly reaches at all under herself. notice the front legs move way more than the hind She looks either really stiff, or off.


Do you think stiffness can come from lack of use?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I finally had a moment to pick apart the video of me riding her. Bad news... She is DEFINITELY short in that left hind. It was more obvious in the video and a good explanation for the choppy canter. Idk how the owner missed it, she even assured me "she looks fine". Definitely sucks, I was looking forward to a project =\
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The tail switching is likely in response to the spurs which is common. If one goes to youtube and types in Solana Gay you can watch the video. It worked for me.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I believe I posted that video on here. I ride her without spurs and she did the same for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

